# 1944 Huffman Civilian Transport ( my best guess)



## 37schwinn (Oct 5, 2013)

I believe that's what this is as there is no head badge and all parts are blackout. I haven't picked this up yet so I don't know serial number.

I like the Los Angeles 1944 bicycle license plate and I like that some of the parts could be used for the Columbia and Huffman military bikes such as the kickstand, rear reflector, wood pedals, duck worth chain, maybe the chain wheel and crank?

This bike appears to be a survivor with everything in tact with the exception of the chain guard but possibly never had one?

I originally picked this up to use some of the parts for my MG Columbia (http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45389-Columbia-ladies-military-model ) but I think it will clean up ok and become another rider for my wife or daughter.


----------

